# Administration Of Injection billing



## Timberlee S (Dec 23, 2011)

A physician's office has billed for the administration of DTAP vaccine. This comes in a premixed prefilled syringe. The billing department billed this as three seperate toxins which charged for three seperate administration fees. Even though the nurse/physician did no mixing, and only administrated one injection. Is this accurate?


----------



## CherryHill (Jan 17, 2012)

No, I would only bill 1 injection administration charge for a single premixed prefilled DTap vaccine given one time and use the DTap combination code to capture the vaccine charge.
I would not unbundled the DTap charge nor would I incorrectly bill insurance for 3 injection charges when vaccine was only administered once.


----------

